# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  ética en los agronegocios

## grupoagronegocios

*ÉTICA EN LOS AGRONEGOCIOS*  Ángel Manero Campos amanero@agronegocios.pe   Imagino que un día domingo se publica en un conocido diario local la publicidad de una conferencia sobre “ética de los agronegocios” dictada por un reconocido catedrático de una importante universidad. Me pregunto cuántos profesionales o empresarios del sector estarán dispuestos a desembolsar su dinero para asistir. A mi parecer serían muy pocos los que asistirán, una razón evidente es que nunca ha aparecido un anuncio similar en los diarios.  Debo reconocer que antes de escribir este ensayo, yo tampoco hubiera estado dispuesto a pagar por tal conferencia y es que probablemente la ética (que trata de las reglas morales que las personas aplican cuando toman decisiones) es comúnmente percibida como algo que subyace es decir esta presente pero no es un tema importante.   “Al ojo del amo engorda el caballo” es una frase que comúnmente escuchamos a los agricultores que buscan pasar cada día de sus vidas supervisando las labores en el campo, lo que se puede entender como una forma de vida. Pero qué pasaría si se tuvieran 10,000 caballos ¿el ojo avizor del dueño será capaz de supervisar el engorde de cada uno? Esto es cercanamente lo que le pasa a un gerente de una empresa importante relacionada al agro, empresas que pueden superar fácilmente los 2,000 trabajadores, cinco centros de producción con actividades agrícolas, industriales, de almacenamiento, de transporte, comercialización.   Una empresa ordenada debe realizar un planeamiento estratégico para saber a dónde ir, dicho plan se decanta en objetivos, estos objetivos tienen cronogramas y presupuestos en cada proceso y estos procesos requieren de control y supervisión. Un gerente debe velar por que existan procedimientos, controles y supervisión pero también es conocido que toda empresa del sector por más grande que sea tiene problemas de tipo inmoral (existe personal que no le importa ir contra los principios éticos) o amoral (el personal no es consciente de los principios éticos).  Una empresa debe propender a tener dentro de su organización, un personal que observe comportamientos que no riñan con la moral, pero también es responsabilidad de todo líder promover de manera permanente en el tiempo una cultura organizacional (la forma cómo hacemos las cosas) que sea moralmente apropiada.   Una empresa donde su personal observa un comportamiento ético apropiado se ve beneficiada porque funcionan mejor los mecanismos de supervisión y control, porque sus activos tendrán una mejor conservación, porque se genera valor a partir de promover lo bueno tanto para la organización, para la familia de nuestros trabajadores y para la sociedad en su conjunto, lo cual es parte de la responsabilidad social de toda empresa. De este modo la organización tendrá un escudo invisible pero coercitivo para que el grueso del personal busque obrar bien y marque distancia de las malas acciones.  Debe entenderse entonces que es obligación de todo gerente, además de organizar, dirigir y controlar los procesos de la organización, implementar mecanismos que vayan moldeando una cultura organizacional que ayude a cumplir los objetivos de la empresa. “La cultura no se cambia enfocándose en sus manifestaciones sino en sus factores moldeadores. Esto significa que no se cambia actuando directamente sobre los valores y creencias del personal o el clima laboral; sino indirectamente por medio de cambios en las acciones de los lideres, las prácticas en los recursos humanos, las medidas del desempeño, la estructura organizacional y otros factores de la cultura” (Amado 1997 citado por Aguilar).  Lo dicho en el anterior párrafo se puede colegir en que una empresa tirará al tacho varias sesiones de inducción a una administración moral si de buenas a primeras el área de recursos humanos busca despedir a aquellas mujeres cuyo embarazo ha trascendido dentro de la empresa. Es decir las prácticas recurrentes de compartimiento moral ejercidas por los li­deres de la organización moldean indirectamente pero de forma efectiva una cultura organizacional orientada a un comportamiento moral.  Una administración moral respeta las reglas y leyes aplicables y no busca conseguir utilidades al margen de la ley. Imagínense un trabajador que labora en una empresa donde todos conciben que la empresa es competitiva, que valora el recurso humano y que actúa correctamente. Indudablemente este trabajador se verá más identificado con la empresa, con su equipo de trabajo y tendrá mayor motivación para desempeñar sus funciones.  Promover una cultura organizacional requiere de personas que tengan un comportamiento personal ético y aquí­ la importancia del autoanálisis. ¿Nos consideramos personas con ética y tenemos un comportamiento ético? pues si no lo somos nunca es tarde para empezar a mejorar.   Pero qué pasa dentro del comportamiento inmoral, es decir cuando sé que algunas cosas que hacemos dentro de la organización son incorrectas, pero consideramos que no hay otra forma de hacerlo. Esto último es común en nuestro sector en cuanto a lo que muchas empresas hacen:  · No pagar horas extras · Despedir al personal antes que consigan alguna estabilidad laboral · No pagar beneficios sociales · No brindar al personal condiciones apropiadas para su desempeño · Declarar menos ingresos para no pagar impuestos · No respetar estándares de residuos en productos orgánicos · No respetar estándares de inocuidad del agua utilizada en sus procesos etc.  Siempre habrá razones argüidas por quienes observan comportamientos inmorales: que la competencia lo hace así­, que la gente no valora los beneficios que dará la empresa, que no seremos competitivos etc. No obstante tender a una cultura organizacional de carácter inmoral es un sobrecosto altísimo en cuando a productividad del recurso humano, a mayor exposición a actividades ilícitas y de sabotaje interno, a multas por infracciones inclusive en algunos casos a rechazos del consumidor.  Tener una buena cultura organizacional no implica que los gerentes de una empresa sean ingenuos o blandos. Todo lo contrario y es importante implementar evaluaciones de la personalidad y conducta del personal para irlo depurando. Es importante sacar de la organización a aquellas personas con tendencia a comportamiento inmoral o amoral e ir contratando a personas con principios éticos sólidos.   Probablemente nos ha pasado que en nuestro desempeño profesional nos hemos tocado con dueños de compañías que ante una observación nuestra de algo que no debería hacerse, nos diga: Ya aprenderás cómo es el mundo real y probamente muchas veces acabemos mimetizándonos con prácticas inapropiadas porque simplemente están instituidas por un buen tiempo y en varias organizaciones.   En mi experiencia profesional, habiendo laborado en seis organizaciones, ahora me queda claro que por más duro que sea, un buen profesional siempre debe promover la ética en las organizaciones, hacer los esfuerzos por generar los procesos moldeadores y motivar a la organización, si esto no se puede hacer de manera progresiva (no pensar en cambiar la realidad de un día para otro) es mejor tomarse unos meses desempleado y buscar un mejor centro de trabajo. Puesto que la autoestima y autorrealización es inmensa cuando obramos bien.   Aunque sea duro demostrarlo: en el corto plazo algunas prácticas que van contra la ética pueden parecer provechosas, pero en el mediano y largo plazo no lo son y corresponde a todo buen profesional y a los directivos de una empresa promover un comportamiento moral permanente como moldeador de nuestra cultura organizacional.Temas similares: El reto de los agronegocios Hablemos sobre Agronegocios II Convención de Agronegocios: El valor de nuestra biodiversidad Cómo aprovechar las perspectivas globales en los agronegocios Agronegocios internet empresa

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Ángel: Recién pude leer tu artículo completo y la verdad que está muy bueno. Coincido en muchas de las cosas que planteas en el artículo y rescato tu mensaje desde un punto de vista empresarial, para aquellos que creen que siendo vivos se consiguen mejores resultados:   

> Aunque sea duro demostrarlo: en el corto plazo algunas prácticas que van contra la ética pueden parecer provechosas, pero en el mediano y largo plazo no lo son y corresponde a todo buen profesional y a los directivos de una empresa promover un comportamiento moral permanente como moldeador de nuestra cultura organizacional.

 Y es que tienes toda la razón. Porque aunque sea difícil demostrarlo, todo lo malo que hagas, tarde o temprano te pasa la factura. 
Y para ser más específicos en este asunto, basta pensar en la motivación de los trabajadores de una empresa, si éstos son reconocidos con todos sus derechos y sus beneficios. ¿Acaso alguien cree que un trabajador no reconocido, va a ser un trabajador comprometido con la empresa?... De ninguna manera. El desempeño de los trabajadores muchas veces viene de la mano con el nivel de satisfacción que éstos encuentran en sus centros de trabajo, y es por eso que tal vez sea más rentable actuar éticamente con respecto a los derechos laborales de la gente del campo, que actuando de manera antiética, o como decimos por acá, de manera criolla.  
Y así como estos temas laborales de índole humano, también existen aspectos productivos, administrativos, comerciales, medioambientales, etc; que requieren de un ética profesional por parte del agricultor o empresario, pero que muchas veces dejamos de lado porque interfieren con el curso normal de nuestras vidas y/o nuestros negocios. 
Espero que artículos como el tuyo ayuden a fomentar y difundir el tema de la ética profesional en la agricultura y los agronegocios del Perú, porque no a muchos parece importarle el tema. 
Felicitaciones otra vez, y gracias por compartir tu artículo con nosostros. 
 Saludos  :Wink:

----------

